# USPS sent waaaay too many boxes



## jimmyjames (Mar 2, 2013)

A week or so back i ordered some game board boxes, i ordered what i thought was 20 boxes, i came home today with my driveway full of 20 boxes of 25 count game board boxes...... and 10-25 count boxes of large boxes...... im gonna have to take some of these back.....


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 2, 2013)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Several people have done that here. I can't remember if they take them back or your stuck with them. Someone will come along who has shared your pain and inform us. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 2, 2013)

I've watched this line grow, there seems to be a new entry every month or so. Fear not you won't be the end of the line for long. :wacko1:


----------



## EricJS (Mar 2, 2013)

You could ship 3,000 BF of lumber. Need to go cut down a couple of _really_ big trees...


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep! I did the same thing:dash2: except mine was with small flat rate and medium flat rate boxes. Thought I ordered 10 boxes. Nope, 10 packages of 25 each.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 2, 2013)

EricJS said:


> You could ship 3,000 BF of lumber. Need to go cut down a couple of _really_ big trees...



3000 bd ft would just be the game boards boxes, have 250 large boxes too.... poor post man :( each one of those cases weighs 20 lbs.... i guess i will be set for flat rate boxes for the rest of my life, now just to find a place to put them.......


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 2, 2013)

I do have a few thousand board feet of walnut i could ship out but i doubt i could find anybody interested inbthat much 8/4 cut offs....


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 2, 2013)

I may try this out tonight....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OckMmNJwq5M


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 2, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yep been here too:dash2: they won't ship them back but you may ne able to drop them at the po. Don't feel dumb about this even.our local post office has done this except they have pallets upon pallets of them. They have been trying to pawn them off on us not even the PO can send them back. I asked them if they did that with the tape too but no such luck. its still cold up there right?



Now Rob, is that on their approved use or be punished part of the rules- I mean what you are suggesting for use of boxes. Hey, remember what the CEO of the PO said- if we were a private company we would be one of the largest in the world!!!!! If I was in that press conference. My first question would have been -before or after the chapter 7?? :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------

